# GT18 and GT180BR Roper Dozer Blade



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

I have a GT180BR and suspect the 486.244020 Dozer blade for the GT18 will fit my Roper.

I only suspect this because of the hitch point brackets which come with the blade as per the parts list - it looks like those plates would bolt on my Roper.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

Yessssss.

The Roper and Craftsman tractors are essentially the same - they differ in the front end body work (like Olds -v- Buick).

The Dozer blade will work on the Roper.

Tom

PS. Just a note of mild caution, I have bought the blade and scrutinized its mounting and the mount points appear identical between the two tractors. I expect that the deck/blade lift lever and mechanism are identical also.


----------

